# Where to put more snow?



## JD Dave

Some of my driveways are getting full any ideas?


----------



## elite1msmith

were was that taken?


----------



## JD Dave

............................


----------



## JD Dave

.....................................


----------



## JD Dave

elite1msmith;737691 said:


> were was that taken?


Quebec, one of my freinds emailed them to me.


----------



## D DeSantis

Thats crazy! where in Quebec??


----------



## JD Dave

D DeSantis;737731 said:


> Thats crazy! where in Quebec??


No idea............


----------



## carl b

I looked at the first pic . I was thinking does he do snow removal ? does he just take it home ? If so he needs a bigger yard. LOL


----------



## cet

I had them sent to me also.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Holy shat, I can't even imagine


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

That pic of the sled on the roof is priceless.LOL


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

Just turn the heat on and shut the doors and you have yourself a ******* Quebecer snow melter. LOL


----------



## windrowsnow

i want snow like that here


----------



## BigDave12768

windrowsnow;737909 said:


> i want snow like that here


I dont. Pick up trucks would not work at all.


----------



## snow tender

Thats snow crazy. A buddy has a pic of the bizzard of "77" in Buffalo with the sled on the roof.


----------



## TurfSolutionsMN

I cant imagine all of that snow!! How many inches is That??


----------



## blowerman

JD, you could try the Telehandler.. Will it reach that high? What about paul's snow melter? 
With that much snow, it would get old.


----------



## unimogr

Pretty bad when you're shoveling a roof and you have to throw the snow UP!


----------



## forestfireguy

Thats crazy, what do you actually do with that much snow?? Blowers, loaders?


----------



## hydro_37

Time to start hauling. We been hauling already here.
I will try to post some pics when I get them off the camera. You can walk on drifts onto the roofs here too.


----------



## gc3

That is so wild!!!


----------



## Craaaig

that's crazy!


----------



## iamhere

Global Warming rate increasing huh?.... Riiight sure it is


----------



## creativedesigns

D DeSantis;737731 said:


> Thats crazy! where in Quebec??


St. Bruno! hahaha......You'd need Paul V's equipment to handle those storms!


----------



## fisher guy

apparently drive ways are the least of there worries and also snow removal=payup if u can find a place to put it


----------



## flakesmeangreen

unimogr;738328 said:


> Pretty bad when you're shoveling a roof and you have to throw the snow UP!


That's a good one!


----------



## dfdsuperduty

fisher guy;738725 said:


> apparently drive ways are the least of there worries and also snow removal=payup if u can find a place to put it


Looks like they need to start doing what Chicago and some of the suburbs did back in the blizzard of 78 load up train cars and send them south to melt along the way


----------



## Doom & Gloom

That is cool lookin, but that would get real old real quick. Everyone would need a large dozer,


----------



## creativedesigns

fisher guy;738725 said:


> apparently drive ways are the least of there worries and also snow removal=payup if u can find a place to put it


T'is the season for "Snow Melters" lol


----------



## hydro_37

Some pictures from Iowa.


----------



## m.williams

HAHA we couldn't handle that much snow. And youd be better off moving the house then the snow.


----------



## mgg1005

The sled on the roof is great!!!


----------



## Ipushsnow

That's quite the little dusting of snow they got there. Leaf blowers handle it or no?


----------



## ssprtman12

those are sweet pictures, and thats a lot of snow!!! Is it just me or does the first pic look a little photoshopped?


----------



## Govbradst555

I'm ready and waiting for that much snow.


----------



## blk90s13

I dont think I would ever wanna see that much snow CRAZYYY


----------



## CityGuy

I'm drooling. Thats is almost unimaginable.


----------



## riverwalkland

I wouldn't shovel my driveway, I'd just clean the roof off, and ski or drive a sno-mobile or some tracked vehicle to work instead, to much work just to get your car out. Maybe a heated driveway would be a good investment for these guys


----------



## Supper Grassy

Thats insane


----------



## MattyK

...holy carp


----------



## gkm

that's a snow day for sure!


----------



## Dubliner

When I visited Tahoe a few years back, you were hardpressed to see any plows, they all used multiple auger blowers. A lot of houses had snow over the eaves of the roofs. Awesome sight.


----------



## GSShelper

OMG FREAKING GOD THATS ALOT OF SNOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! i dont want that here


----------



## 350-CHEVY

it would be cool to see once but thats about it


----------



## Mark13

I'd love to have that much snow. Think of the money you'd make payuppayup







































If it was spread over 3 or 4 winters.


----------



## DieselDog

I think I just wet myself:yow!:tymusic


----------



## asps4u

DieselDog;797426 said:


> I think I just wet myself:yow!:tymusic


lmao!

That is ridiculous!  Pickups would be useless! I think it might be cool to see for about 10 minutes than it would immediately get old! I think at that point you just roll over and go back to sleep.


----------



## Mazeau

This must be the storm of march 2007 ! I was not plowing already but i've been stuck in back country for 24 hrs... The storm was so heavy that when i was lookin to my hood i only saw the half of it and halos of the front light further in the snow... (not really sure i make sens lol poor english sorry) ... but i found a home that take us for the night... the tomorrow morning we got the snow highest as the roof like on your pictures that was insane ! I followed the first loader opening the road and i saw alot of half burried, abandonned cars along the road.. when i came back to montreal, the streets of the town were not cleared yet, i got through with my 4x4 but there was cars stucks at each corner ! 

i really dont know how guys that only have a pickup for plowing theirs parking lots made it this storm ! And a thing is sure nobody made cash this time, it must takes hours and hours to clear


----------



## B.Bells

Mazeau;828032 said:


> This must be the storm of march 2007 ! I was not plowing already but i've been stuck in back country for 24 hrs... The storm was so heavy that when i was lookin to my hood i only saw the half of it and halos of the front light further in the snow... (not really sure i make sens lol poor english sorry) ... but i found a home that take us for the night... the tomorrow morning we got the snow highest as the roof like on your pictures that was insane ! I followed the first loader opening the road and i saw alot of half burried, abandonned cars along the road.. when i came back to montreal, the streets of the town were not cleared yet, i got through with my 4x4 but there was cars stucks at each corner !
> 
> i really dont know how guys that only have a pickup for plowing theirs parking lots made it this storm ! And a thing is sure nobody made cash this time, it must takes hours and hours to clear


I would love to work that a season. Looks like a challenge. something we dont really get here :crying: i would love to try if im ever in the neighborhood! and im serious as a heart attack, i'm ear to ear grinning at those pics... Might save that to wallpaper! but i give you Canadians prop's cause thats insane to my 22" average for a season. That's just a dusting compared to that.


----------



## Thomas.Creation

Where was that snow when I was a kid?


----------



## asps4u

Thomas.Creation;829545 said:


> Where was that snow when I was a kid?


lol right? imagine how much fun those kids must have.


----------



## ajslands

i wanaa live there. but i think i would need a bigger truck and a vee plow, or i would use a loader. and i would charge like 200-300 per driveway


----------



## Lux Lawn

windrowsnow;737909 said:


> i want snow like that here


No Way, every customer would complain about everything possible.



BigDave12768;737944 said:


> I dont.  Pick up trucks would not work at all.


Your right, you wou need dump trucks at least to plow that mess.


----------



## zeek

I know it's not a snowplow pic..but it was alot of snow on the trails last year (Tug Hill, NY last Feb) And remember they were standing on a big base of snow too.


----------



## pmorrissette

Gawd ! I remember that storm ! It was March of 2007. All of southern Quebec from Montreal to Quebec City got hammered with 50cm or about 20 inches of snow in a 8 hour period with crazy winds...a real Canadian Blizzard. My grandmother called me in the middle of the night all frantic because my grandfather had taken very ill...It took me an hour to get to her place with my Mitsubishi Endeavor...didn't get stuck, just from trying different routes and finally find a way that wasn't blocked by cars...turned out to be a massive stroke and he passed away a few days later...those photos were NOT photoshopped... Schools were closed 3 days in a row... people were ordered to stay away from the city core... even city plows on tandem axle dump trucks were getting stuck everywhere... the city cleared my street 12 hours after the storm had passed using a huge payloader... the operator just laid that huge 10' wide bucket flat on the pavement and floored it... the bucket filled with snow and then everything in front got pushed to the sides... afterwards another payloader followed up, but instead of a bucket he had a HUGE rotary snowblower mounted on the front... this thing was like 9' wide and 7' tall...


----------



## anj4ever6236

Wow my eyes almost popped out


----------



## jomofo

Yeah - that much snow is ridiculous to deal with. We had 10' in 2003 and couldn't do anything with it once the wind kicked up and the roads avalanched. Once it stopped snowing it took 7 days with 4 trucks, a unimog, 2 bobcats, a backhoe and about a dozen chainsaws to clear the 4 miles of trail to the access road.


----------



## M.S.P.M.

Thats a lot of snow. had snow like that at my lot in buffalo a few years back had to bring in a payloader to move the snow couldnt do it with the pickup.


----------



## AGM Inc.

wow, id love to experince that. must make a hell of a profit that day


----------



## ford26

gasoline! and some matches!


----------



## blk90s13

ford26;1207117 said:


> gasoline! and some matches!


I would feel the same way if I lived in Alaska lol


----------

